# spike bull elk



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Got my tag who else?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

For the first time, ever, I'm waiting "in line", while online, to buy my tag.


EDIT:
Got one. A fool and his money was parted, I'm doing the multi-season this year.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Got mine, when I first logged on I was 597th in line, but it went pretty fast. Maybe 15 minute.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Great. Now everyone knows that Utah sells spike tags. Thanks a lot guys!!! 










(Insert major sarcasm into this when you read it, please.)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my any bull multiple tag. Was 709 in line whey I got on. Went quite quick, was surprised. 
Pretty slick !!!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Unlit archery. In no hurry.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I am debating on getting one this year since I will be busy with a home remodel for the rest of the year. I might just make time to squeeze in a few days of hunting.

This morning on the news the anchor lady said today was "THE LAST DAY" to get an elk tag.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

The news never lies and is always right. May as well not even try to get a tag after today.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

MadHunter said:


> This morning on the news the anchor lady said today was "THE LAST DAY" to get an elk tag.


Huh? I thought today was the FIRST day to buy an elk tag. :mrgreen:

Seriously, this was on the news this morning?


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I am probably going to pass on a spike tag this year although part of me really wants to get one. The old man and I both have cow tags and will probably only be able to get out the first weekend of the hunt. Knowing my luck we will only see spikes while we are out lol


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Huh? I thought today was the FIRST day to buy an elk tag. :mrgreen:
> 
> Seriously, this was on the news this morning?


Yes. I even did a 30 second flash back to make sure. It was on channel 13. It was clearly a mistake as she went on to elaborate about how there were spike only and any bull units you could but a tag for.

Edited: I'm on the TOTP!!!!!!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Am I missing the joke, or was there really lines? I had no line.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

MadHunter said:


> Yes. I even did a 30 second flash back to make sure. It was on channel 13. It was clearly a mistake as she went on to elaborate about how there were spike only and any bull units you could but a tag for.


That might explain the line.. or maybe I should say queue. This is the first time, i've ever been stuck in a queue trying to buy a general tag.

@ randomElk, no joke.

My first thought was, "I knew there are more hunters in Utah every year, but this is ridiculous!".Maybe it was people "panic buying" who were misinformed by channel 13. :roll:

Or maybe it's always been like this and I'm just now noticing it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I normally am not a first day guy... but seeing the tag trend and hearing of lines - I am now a first day guy.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I wonder how fast those Any bull elk unit tags sell out. That and the multi-season tags regardless of unit type. I figure I'm a fool to drop 150 on a spike tag, but I'm ok with that, my wife will be pushing me out the door to make the most of that 150. :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you plan on buying a tag anyway why not buy it as soon as you can? I can understand if you have financial problems and need to wait but then again should you be buying a chance at a elk in the first place?

Shall we start a guessing game of when they will sell out?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I liked the 'waiting room' the DWR has put in place for the opening day of OTC tag sales. Every year it seems that the tidal wave of traffic shuts down the site or locks it up and it's a mess--I really liked how smooth it went this year--waited 10 minutes this morning and then was able to log in and get my elk tag. Good on the DWR!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Critter said:


> If you plan on buying a tag anyway why not buy it as soon as you can? I can understand if you have financial problems and need to wait but then again should you be buying a chance at a elk in the first place?
> 
> Shall we start a guessing game of when they will sell out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


For me - general season is more about family. So I am usually figuring out my dad's, brother's, brother in laws, etc... plans. I am not dead set on spike or any bull. I bounce around - sometimes it's the waiting game on them lol. Can depend on LE tags, deer tags, out of state tags, cow tags...

This year I scurried those decisions along though.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I wish they still had the permit number countdown. It allowed me to procrastinate without as much worry. 

..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just looked at the remaining permits and it still showing 15,000 spike bull tags.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It doesn't look like they have a actual counter on the remaining permits. But they may update it every day so it will be interesting to see what the numbers are Wednesday morning. 

As for buying a permit either early or later, I know that when I was working we had every hunt planned out as far as what we were going to do way before the permits were available. I had to know so that I could schedule my vacation time 10 months ahead of the elk and deer seasons. My hunting partners had to do this also. Now that I am retired we will decide before the end of this month depending on family commitments.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Got my archery elk tag to add to my Manti rifle deer and Dutton cow elk.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Guess you changed your mind about returning a tag


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Guess you changed your mind about returning a tag


It's my wife's tag I'm returning.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Jumped on at 8 a.m. yesterday and was #350 or something. No issues getting my spike tag. Looking forward to my first elk hunt. Where should I go? Just kidding!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I remember seeing something that they would NOT be doing counter. Which we are seeing - but they never specified if they would do periodic updates.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

There is a counter, just have to look for it. Saw that there was only like 6700 any bull tags left this morning and the spike tags were over 10,000 but I can’t remember the exact number.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Humpy said:


> There is a counter, just have to look for it. Saw that there was only like 6700 any bull tags left this morning and the spike tags were over 10,000 but I can't remember the exact number.


Wow. Looks like they'll sell out fast this year.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Humpy said:


> There is a counter, just have to look for it. Saw that there was only like 6700 any bull tags left this morning and the spike tags were over 10,000 but I can't remember the exact number.


Took some looking, but if you go into the section called Avilable Licenses and click on big game, you'll see how many permits are left for Any Bull or Spike units. As of 12:13 PM, it was 6532


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just looked and there are 12,312 spike elk tags left

And 6496 any bull. 

Those who wanted the any bull got in quick but the spike tags will drag out until the end of August or September like they always do.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

5400 amybull permits left.

They are going to sell out ar a record pace this year ...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Bought my Multi-Season Spike permit yesterday. Should match up nicely with my DH permit.

Didn’t notice the counter so I have no idea how many are left.

I may be hunting alone this year since my “party” can’t seem to commit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Still over 11k spike permits left.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

5193 Any Bull left as of 10:00 AM 

Besides the three season elk hunting, is the increased demand for Any Bull permits an indication that the opportunity to shoot branch antlered bulls has become better or that better bulls are coming off the Any Bull units?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BradN said:


> 5193 Any Bull left as of 10:00 AM
> 
> Besides the three season elk hunting, is the increased demand for Any Bull permits an indication that the opportunity to shoot branch antlered bulls has become better or that better bulls are coming off the Any Bull units?


Or maybe an indication that other opportunity is down? People who have no tags.

Either way, any bull usually sells faster. I don't think 10,000 people shot 6 points last year and wanted to hunt. Could be non res too.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Anybull GS......only 4,765 left.
Going fast!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

4601 as of a couple minutes ago...now 4600 after i got my multi season any bull. 

i really like the new extend your license option. i used to wait until the last minute to not short myself on the next year. tis quite the upgrade.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

How many archery any elk tags are left? 🤔🤔🤨🤨


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

olibooger said:


> How many archery any elk tags are left? &#129300;&#129300;&#129320;&#129320;


23 last I checked


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ray said:


> olibooger said:
> 
> 
> > How many archery any elk tags are left? &#129300;&#129300;&#129320;&#129320;
> ...


There
I fixed it. . ...LOL


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

😂👌 that is a little more accurate


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Was just wondering this am:

Down to 1700+ of the any bull tags left. 
Still 10,000+ of the spike tags left.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

2full said:


> Was just wondering this am:
> 
> Down to 1700+ of the any bull tags left.
> Still 10,000+ of the spike tags left.


They've gone fast this year. I assume it's the multi season tag that's eating up the tags this year.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought my any bull tag last night and they were right at about 1200 left. I didn't look at the spike tag amount.


----------

